# Tough Decision???Specialized vs. Trek



## weezer23 (May 17, 2006)

Im very new to road biking, Im really big into mtb but I really want to step into road riding to stay in shape for the trails. Since I spend way too much on my mtb I cant afford a very nice road bike just entry level. I have narrowed it down to either a Trek 1000 or the Specialized Allez Triple. Which would any of you guys prefer that have ridden one of these bikes. I also would love to see a pic of a 06 red Allez Triple if anyone has it, it definently has me in the looks department from the web site.


----------



## jaseone (Jan 16, 2006)

Spec wise they are both pretty much the same except the Trek has a SRAM cassette and the Specialized has Shimano both are still 8 speed though.

Ride both and see what one feels more comofrtable to you, if that doesn't make the decision for you then get the prettiest one. The Team Red in the Allez does look rather nice as in passing it looks like a top of the range S-Works bike, amnyone know what genius thought that idea up?


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

I have the 05 Allez Triple. I like it alot. I think it may have more carbon then the trek (seat post). I rode both at the LBS. The compact frame on the Allez may make it easy to not bang your balls on the top bar. If you are comparing just those two bikes, then I'd go for looks.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

If you haven't done so yet, ride both and see which one feels the best.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

The specialized has a bit steeper angles, so it will probably handle a bit quicker, while the trek will be a bit more stable. Ride both and pick the one that feels best.


----------



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

I rode both and prefer the Trek over the Specialized. The trek has a more comfortable ride for me. Both have carbon seat posts. I was in the same price range as you, so I bought used instead of new.

I got a 2005 Felt F80 for a couple hundred less than a new T1000 or Allez.


----------



## cmatcan (Oct 6, 2005)

i'd go with trek because it has a feel more consistent with higher-level road bikes, so its a good intro to the world of roadies.


----------



## dww22 (Mar 1, 2006)

*tough choice*

About two 3 months ago I was trying to make a decision myself. I purchased an '06 specialized elite allez triple and I have been very pleased. I didn't get to ride the other bikes so I can't compare them. I am very happy with the purchase of the triple, especially when riding into the wind and up hills.


----------



## g11co (Nov 8, 2005)

*go with the trek*

i also had a hard time deciding between these two bikes. I REALLY liked the trek. i was ready to but it but then i test rode the allez and immediately knew it was the bike for me. It just felt right. You said you are more comfortable on the trek so i would suggest going with that because the more comfortable you are, the happier you will be.


----------



## jaseone (Jan 16, 2006)

You have to remember if one bike feels better to ride for one person then that isn't representative of how the bike will feel for you so I stick with my original advice of trying both then deciding. Personally I prefer Specialized over Trek for whatever reason but I'm not going to tell you to get the Allez just because of that.


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

*It might depend on your type of riding.*



dr hoo said:


> The specialized has a bit steeper angles, so it will probably handle a bit quicker, while the trek will be a bit more stable. Ride both and pick the one that feels best.


Dr Hoo is right. I do find the Allez to be more agressive. It is my mid-life crisis sports car so-to-speak. I do think it is a stable bike, I can ride with no hands on the bars without a problem. I picked the Allez over the trek, because of the color blue was my faviort... 

Let us know what you get!


----------



## weezer23 (May 17, 2006)

Well I think Ive switched to buying the Allez Sport Triple, my LBS had one in and i fell in love with it. And hes got a smoking price on it. They look even better in person. Im thinking of the black with white lettering......


----------



## KendleFox (Sep 5, 2005)

*Only bad thing I can say is...*



weezer23 said:


> Well I think Ive switched to buying the Allez Sport Triple, my LBS had one in and i fell in love with it. And hes got a smoking price on it. They look even better in person. Im thinking of the black with white lettering......


The paint chiped off at where the front wheel comes off the fork. It was stuck to the paint. I'm not sure if this is a common problem with all bikes, but I thought you should know...
I bought some fingernail polish to touch it up.


----------



## DoctorJD (Aug 18, 2005)

KendleFox said:


> I have the 05 Allez Triple. I like it alot. I think it may have more carbon then the trek (seat post). I rode both at the LBS. The compact frame on the Allez may make it easy to not bang your balls on the top bar. If you are comparing just those two bikes, then I'd go for looks.


Ditto. That's what I've got as well (Sport). The carbon fork _and_ seatpost made the difference for me. I've got the matte black, it reminds me of an SR-71 Blackbird...not that I can ride that fast.


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Disagree*



cmatcan said:


> i'd go with trek because it has a feel more consistent with higher-level road bikes, so its a good intro to the world of roadies.



I was in this position last year, and I chose the Specialized Allez Triple, I went this route because I was planning on racing some, and the Allez felt much more aggressive and nimble then the Trek. My take was, if you want more of a touring feel, the Trek was the one, if you wanted more of an aggressive bike, the Allez was the one. I updated all of the components this winter from Sora to 105 level and put a compact crank on....I love IT. This bike rocks, next thing will be to swap out the wheelset. I will keep the Alex's around for a spare set for my cyclocross bike.


----------



## jaseone (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice choice in tire.  I have the exact same, color and all on my Roubaix!


----------



## Jack1576 (Sep 23, 2005)

I like what you did with your Allez. I was thinking about buying an entire new bike but after seeing your upgrades maybe I should trick out my Allez a little more.

How much for your upgrades?


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Well*



Jack1576 said:


> I like what you did with your Allez. I was thinking about buying an entire new bike but after seeing your upgrades maybe I should trick out my Allez a little more.
> 
> How much for your upgrades?



I did all the wrenching myself, it took awhile, because I had never done it before, but with a little patience, I learned A TON. The Dura Ace RD was a gift from a friend, and the compact crankset was actually on my cyclocross bike, but I bought the 105 gruppo and a 46/36 cross crankset for about 375. It's 9 speed 105. Add some tools, bar tape, chain, tires, and tubes, and the total was about 520, but the tools are a permanent investment. SO, the bike was originally 600, and for about 1120 into it, plus 400 for a new set of wheels, or about 1500, the bike rocks.


----------

